
Joe – CLI Python tool for generating .gitignore files - kermit666
https://github.com/karan/joe
======
dozzie
You may want to rename your project.

[http://joe-editor.sourceforge.net/](http://joe-editor.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
baldfat
They already are
[https://github.com/karan/joe/issues/30](https://github.com/karan/joe/issues/30)

They were going with gi but that conflicts with gitignore.io

Someone else thought gi-joe and that is an Awesome name!

------
simula67
Been using [https://www.gitignore.io/](https://www.gitignore.io/) with a lot
of success

~~~
nicwest
There is a cool oh-my-zsh plugin for this:

[https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-
zsh/blob/master/plugin...](https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-
zsh/blob/master/plugins/gitignore/gitignore.plugin.zsh)

~~~
baldfat
[https://www.gitignore.io/docs](https://www.gitignore.io/docs)

gitignore already has this and no need for a plugin.

$ echo "function gi() { curl -L -s
[https://www.gitignore.io/api/\$@](https://www.gitignore.io/api/\\$@) ;}" >>
~/.zshrc && source ~/.zshrc

------
stdbrouw
Alternatively

    
    
        gitignore() {
            wget \
            https://raw.githubusercontent.com/github/gitignore/master/Global/OSX.gitignore \
            https://raw.githubusercontent.com/github/gitignore/master/$1.gitignore \
            -O .gitignore
        }

------
shoo
positive feedback: pretty well-presented, with a nice readme

negative feedback: the time required to run joe (including remember that it
exists, possibly installing it, how to invoke it correctly) is going to be
similar to the time required to just manually write a ignore file / copy and
edit one from a previous project in the same language.

------
filmor
What advantage does this have over just grabbing the file from
[https://github.com/github/gitignore](https://github.com/github/gitignore)
directly?

~~~
kermit666
Saves time, I guess. The same reason you'd wanna use something like `howdoi`
to get StackOverflow answers directly inside the terminal.

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/14286317/544059](http://stackoverflow.com/a/14286317/544059)

------
caarlos0
1 line shell function that does the same thing:

[https://github.com/caarlos0/dotfiles/blob/master/git/aliases...](https://github.com/caarlos0/dotfiles/blob/master/git/aliases.zsh#L22-L24)

